# Leaving the kitchen



## tkern (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm thinking about getting out of the kitchen. I still love the industry and would like to remain in it in some capacity but not sure how. Any suggestions?


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 12, 2018)

I know I am out of my element here, but some people I have met who cooked professionally and got out of the kitchen have taken jobs with their vendors/ suppliers (pay can vary a lot), moved into the kitchen/ restaurant design field (tough one -- lots of competition, and I understand restaurant owners can be a ***** to deal with and often stiff their design professionals), and/ or got into catering or teaching cooking. The latter includes some who worked for established operations, and some who worked by themselves/ for themselves.

Other options include starting your own charcuterie operation, and joining the city/ county as a health inspector


----------



## panda (Mar 12, 2018)

Instructor at a C.i.a.?


----------



## Nemo (Mar 12, 2018)

panda said:


> Instructor at a C.i.a.?


How would cooking skills help you to teach spies?


----------



## panda (Mar 12, 2018)

Culinary institute of America..


----------



## Nemo (Mar 13, 2018)

Ahhhh. I see.


----------



## OliverNuther (Mar 13, 2018)

Thats just a cover Nemo, thats what they want you to believe. Probably best if we just go along with it. &#129323;


----------



## Wdestate (Mar 13, 2018)

Regardless of what you do congratulations, get out of this horrid business while you can!


----------



## Kippington (Mar 13, 2018)

Nemo said:


> Ahhhh. I see.



Yes, and the FBI is the food and beverage industry! :laugh:


----------



## Duckfat (Mar 28, 2018)

I've known many over the years that left the kitchen to go into food sales. Better pay, better hours etc and you have a solid insight into what a Chef wants. Best of luck which ever path you choose.


Dave


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Why not look into becoming an instructor or nutritionist


----------



## Bacon king tone (May 8, 2018)

Maybe be a personal chef that pays well


----------



## tkern (May 8, 2018)

Maybe I should dedicate my time to padding my post counts on forums so it seems like I'm an engaged member while in actuality I'm just trying to sell some stuff?


----------



## WildBoar (May 8, 2018)

tkern said:


> Maybe I should dedicate my time to padding my post counts on forums so it seems like I'm an engaged member while in actuality I'm just trying to sell some stuff?


Sounds like it could be quite profitable, so I say go for it.


----------



## panda (May 9, 2018)

make sure you list for twice the price you bought it for


----------



## Ochazuke (Sep 3, 2018)

Get in to the food truck business and make the festival circuit. More money, less hours, travel as much of the country as you want, and work when you want.

I’ve known a couple for restaurant chefs to do it and haven’t looked back.


----------



## Stx00lax (Sep 5, 2018)

Ochazuke said:


> Get in to the food truck business and make the festival circuit. More money, less hours, travel as much of the country as you want, and work when you want.
> 
> I’ve known a couple for restaurant chefs to do it and haven’t looked back.



That is exactly what I did. It is absolutely not as easy as it sounds, but once you are established, It so far doesn't suck. Although, I am not sure about the less hours part.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 6, 2018)

Make some kids and keep the old lady around so she can work a job which pays twice what you were making.


----------

